# Klymit Packraft



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't know if this is on anyone's radar yet or not, but I happened upon this just now:
LiteWater Dinghy (LWD) - Packs & Sleeping Bags - PRODUCTS







Sure doesn't look anywhere near as nice as an Alpacka, but man it's light and compact!
What do you packrafters think? Pretty cheap too... cheaper than the NRS one even.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually looks OK for very, very mild flatwater. Light and the price is right. Durability? 

The front edge looks like a scoop that's going to keep your crotch cool on those hot summer days.

Why they would choose to photograph it with a boo-yah whitewater paddle is beyond me, other than deliberate misdirection.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Check the comments on this article, the earlier version of this raft did not fare well. (As in it self destructed on the tester's living room floor):

'Best in Show' Awards: Greatest Gear for 2013 | Gear Review | Gear Junkie

I think there is definitely a need for an ultralight raft for water crossings as a hiker where you basically swim it across but not sure something like this would ever work for bikepacking.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, looks way too fragile to strap a bike to, but there's definitely situations where it would be perfect.
I've got a klymit sleeping pad, and I can't believe how light and compact it is. Time will tell how it holds up, but so far so good.
Not much need for a packraft where I live (Vermont), but there are lots of trips I'd like to take that would use them a lot.
Mike, your trips are always inspiring, and I sure wish I could make some of those happen...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

willapajames said:


> Not much need for a packraft where I live (Vermont), but there are lots of trips I'd like to take that would use them a lot.


get ye across the pond of champlain.
so many times looking at maps of the ADKs i wish i had the coin to spend on a packraft. road bike or mtb into some dirt or dead end road or trail. then you hit 'wilderness'. lots of those places end at the water. into boat, float the 'wilderness' - connect and move on...


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Packraft is probably the last type of boat I'd like to tackle a big stretch of open water in. I grew up a sea kayaker, so I'm very biased on what works well for covering distance on open water. Then again, you sure couldn't take a sea kayak with you on the bike. I just couldn't imagine how frustrating it would be to try and paddle a flat-bottomed, very short boat in the open when it gets windy...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

willapajames said:


> Packraft is probably the last type of boat I'd like to tackle a big stretch of open water in. I grew up a sea kayaker, so I'm very biased on what works well for covering distance on open water. Then again, you sure couldn't take a sea kayak with you on the bike. I just couldn't imagine how frustrating it would be to try and paddle a flat-bottomed, very short boat in the open when it gets windy...


I'm not suggesting the boat is for Champlain. Lots of river and small lake and dead end roads and trails that end at water and cross wilderness over in the ADKs.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah ok, that makes more sense...


----------

